# Wild Camping spot database ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am also considering adding a Wild Camping spots database for the UK and abroad.

As for the other thread about Ferry Price comparisons database I want to know if i am capturing the right information and also that this is going to be a useful addition to the site ???

so far i had thought of these fields:-

Country
X Co-ord (Useful if you have GPS)
Y Co-ord (Useful if you have GPS)
General Location
Any Facilities Nearby
County (If UK Based)


Any more ?


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> so far i had thought of these fields:-
> 
> Country
> X Co-ord (Useful if you have GPS)
> ...


Ordnance survey ref would be exceedingly helpfull for people without GPS (and with - me)
or web link to exact spot by pin pointing it with www.multimap.com.

Posters need to think about their descriptions. Tonight came across one which said something like " drive along A49, threequarters of the way through is a narrow lane to a carpark"

Sound okay?

A49 from where ever would help 
or A49 traveling north would be as good.
Narrow lane on right, would be good, providing you know which way to travel.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Averywildwildcamper said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > Ordnance survey ref would be exceedingly helpfull for people without GPS (and with - me)
> ...


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

Another good idea but yes ordonance survey ref also for those without computers while on the move.

Motorhomer


----------

